# William Buell Sprague on the miracles as evidence of the Bible’s divine origin



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 21, 2022)

... But if you choose the latter side of the alternative, and say that these miracles were actually wrought, but still do not prove the Bible to be a divine revelation; — you have then to show either that the God of truth would give the stamp of his authority to falsehood, or else that these mighty works were performed by the aid of evil spirits; for that they transcended the limits of human power, admits of no question. The former of these suppositions — that Jehovah has lent his sanction to falsehood — you will not dare to admit, even in thought. If you admit the latter, and refer the miracles of the Bible to diabolical agency, then you have this great moral phenomenon to explain — how the enemy of all good came to be so heartily and earnestly engaged in the destruction of his own kingdom; for the manifest tendency of all the miracles of the Bible was to promote the cause of righteousness. ...

For more, see:









William Buell Sprague on the miracles as evidence of the Bible’s divine origin


Now, my young friends, I will tell you, if you are ever tempted for a moment, to give heed to those who would persuade you to renounce your belief in the Bible as a divine revelation, what you must…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JH (Sep 21, 2022)

Much thanks for posting. Sprague, like Plumer, has always had a writing style that captivated me, almost like a tender father.


----------

